# junk food



## Kolan

Как перевести точнее на русский? Лучшее, что пока, на мой взгляд, предлагают словари - *нездоровая пища*. Но перевод этот и неточный, и неполный. Не всякий *junk food* обязательно _нездоровый_ (да и само понятие "нездоровый" слишком неопределённо в контексте *junk food*), и не всякая _нездоровая пища_ обязательно *junk*.

Есть мнение, что это просто _*быстро приготовленная пища*_. Аргументами против этого утверждения может служить то, что 1) эта пища, да, может быстро разогреваться перед подачей (но во многих случаях также готовится целиком на месте из сырых ингредиентов и подаётся клиенту свежеприготовленной), но в целом время на полный цикл её обработки в среднем примерно такое же, как и для не-junk, и 2) не-junk пища тоже может готовиться быстро.

На самом деле, границы понятия *junk food* очертить не так-то просто, а ещё сложнее найти ему краткий и понятный русский эквивалент. Я бы ещё сказал (по интуитивным ощущениям), что это - пища, которую человек с доходами выше средних потреблять без особой нужды не будет, но дело в том, что к содержанию термина это ничего не добавляет, а только запутывает его ещё больше.

Описательно, по канадскому опыту, под *junk food* понимается подавляющее большинство бутербродов в ресторанах быстрого обслуживания, куриные изделия типа "Кентукки", жареные картофельные ломтики и соломка, майонезные салаты типа макаронных и coleslaw, все виды колы и её имитаций, напитки из консервированных соков или содержащие такие соки, лимонады, всякие пирожки, как сладкие, так и любые, разного роды лепёшки-завёртки (_wraps_), в которые кладутся овощи с мясом, и пр.

Но, например, очень похожие на _wraps_ блинчики с мясом назвать *junk food* язык как-то не поворачивается.

С точки зрения маркетинга, в категорию* junk food* попадает всё приготовляемое в общепите, на что периодически среди населения распространяют купоны со скидками.

Замечу, что чисто технически потребление *junk food* является самым качественным и безопасным питанием. *Junk food* невозможно отравиться, контроль за исходными продуктами и процессом обработки самый жёсткий, состав и питательная ценность обосновываются очень тщательно. Правда и то, что только по этим критериям к *junk food* можно отнести даже сельскохозяйственный комбикорм.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

А вот так: http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=684420_2_1 ?


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> А вот так: http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=684420_2_1 ?


готовая кулинарная продукция | g-sort _общ._ junk food (часто из пищевых суррогатов)

Далеко не всякую готовую кулинарную продукцию можно считать junk food. А уж, тем более, пищевые суррогаты в junk food если и включаются, то в только напитки и кондитерские изделия. В основную массу junk food идут совершенно нормальные и, к тому же, строго контролируемые пищевые продукты.

Или вот например, пицца. Это типичный общепитовский представитель junk food в нынешнем понимании. При том, что если вы её готовите дома, junk food её никто не назовёт. Изначально, в качестве национального итальянского блюда она воспринималась совершенно нормально или даже как экзотика, но теперь в Pizzа-Hut или в замороженном виде из магазина стала junk.

Может, я бы сказал,* junk food* - это *корм для народа/населения*? По типу "_шариков_" для собак/кошек?


----------



## Maroseika

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=357229&highlight=junk+food


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=357229&highlight=junk+food


Да, спасибо, я не знал про эту ветку. Тем не менее, она мало что проясняет в плане адекватного перевода. _Нездоровая пища_ - это просто неправильно, потому что это далеко не главная характеристика junk food. Junk food, как правило, калорийна и в совокупности предлагает всю необходимую человеческому организму пищевую гамму. Вкусовые качества её таковы, что она даже может вызывать пристрастие. В некоторых случаях она просто незаменима, например, при организации массового горячего питания на физических работах (как это было в истории на строительстве канадской тихоокеанской железной дороги, тогда рабочих кормили так называемой "китайской запеканкой", pâté chinois). Вообще, junk food - это, помимо всего прочего, доброкачественные продукты.

Но исторические традиции русской культуры и, в частности, кухни таковы, что ничего похожего на американский junk food она не знает. Отсюда и трудность перевода. 

Кроме того, fast food и junk food - далеко не синонимы, хотя что-то общее у них, безусловно, есть. Но это только пересечение понятий. Junk food, например, обильно представлен в североамериканских продуктовых магазинах в замороженном, полностью или частично готовом виде, чего нельзя сказать про термин fast food, который характеризует скорее метод быстрого обслуживания в общепите, чем меню. В предприятии fast food, например, могут предлагать junk food, но не только. А junk food популярен и далеко за пределами сети fast food. 

Я всё больше склоняютсь к переводу типа _*корм*_.


----------



## Holy Dinah

Kolan said:


> Я бы ещё сказал (по интуитивным ощущениям), что это - пища, которую человек с доходами выше средних потреблять без особой нужды не будет, но дело в том, что к содержанию термина это ничего не добавляет, а только запутывает его ещё больше.


 
Actually, I think trusting in your instinct to consider the class or snobbery issues influencing the definition of "junk food" would be important to finding a meaningful translation, since otherwise it's unclear whether the term has any meaning at all. Looking at it in terms of health factors or production methods only is not going to do it, since there are so many unhealthy and instant or mass-produced foods that, as you have noted, are still not considered "junk". IMO, a good translation would reflect these two qualities of "junk food":
- it's highly greasy (fatty), sugary, or salty, and
- it's low-brow or childish.

That's why, as you say, Pizza Hut is considered "junk food" although homemade (or high-end restaurant) pizza often isn't (same with Big Macs vs. "gourmet" burgers, Twinkies vs. dessert cakes made from scratch with real whipped cream, etc.).

As an aside, I would not say that in Canada things like picnic salads and wraps are widely considered "junk food", and shepherd's pie (pâté chinois) certainly isn't. (Shepherd's pie falls more under "comfort food"--a whole other category!)


----------



## Masha*

А я бы перевела как "суррогатная пища"


----------



## Maroseika

Суррогат - подделка (напр. ячменный кофе). Но ведь junk-food - не подделка.
Впрочем, никто, кажется, так и не определил, что же это такое... Так или иначе, но, как мне кажется, слово junk тут ключевое - потому хотя бы, что рождает вполне определенные ассоциации у носителя английского языка.
Значит, переводить его следует таким словом, которое рождает такие же ассоциации - в русском. Учитывая, что слово фиксируется в АЯ с 1973, ассоциацию, например, с солониной можно исключить. Что же остается? Только отбросы, кажется.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Суррогат - подделка (напр. ячменный кофе). Но ведь junk-food - не подделка.
> Впрочем, никто, кажется, так и не определил, что же это такое... Так или иначе, но, как мне кажется, слово junk тут ключевое - потому хотя бы, что рождает вполне определенные ассоциации у носителя английского языка.
> Значит, переводить его следует таким словом, которое рождает такие же ассоциации - в русском. Учитывая, что слово фиксируется в АЯ с 1973, ассоциацию, например, с солониной можно исключить. Что же остается? Только отбросы, кажется.


Действительно, другое ходовое сочетание с junk - это *junk yard*. Но туда выставляют не отбросы, а зачастую вполне доброкачественные (в основном, сильно использованные, потёртые вещи, мебель, электроаппаратуру) вещи. Существует целый бизнес, связанный с разборкой этих вещей и их перепродажей (после ремонта и обновления) через сети магазинов. Но *junk food* такой ассоциации совсем не вызывает.

Пример *junk food*, который представлен не только в общепите быстрого обслуживания - это совершенно доброкачественные продукты питания, которыми завалены сети продуктовых магазинов. Не вторичные, разумеется. Весьма красноречивый пример - Kraft Dinner (коробка рожек, которые надо варить, с пакетиком сухой смеси для приготовления заправки со вкусом сыра). Он присутствует практически во всех сухпайках, выдаваемых из food banks населению за чертой бедности. Несколько раз я слышал здесь выражение: cuire ton Kraft Dinner dans l'eau froide (cooking your Kraft Dinner in cold water), означающее крайнюю степень бедности и запущения личности на дне общества.

Вот почему, пожалуй, *junk food* - это скорее, термин социального характера, отделяющий деклассированные элементы, потребляющие более-менее здоровый корм (а также доедающие в приютах дневные остатки из нелимитированных буфетов), от более успешных слоёв общества, имеющих возможность выбирать более престижную пищу. Чем выше доход, тем меньше (в абсолютном выражении) доля *junk food* в рационе, и, начиная с некоторого уровня дохода, *junk food* исключается из рациона совсем, как своего рода социальное табу. Поэтому можно сказать, например, что *junk food* - это *непрестижная пища*, так же, как и старые (но вполне прочные) автомобили, старее определённого года, на которых не могут позволить себе ездить более обеспеченные слои по соображениям престижа.


----------



## Maroseika

Разве вопрос был не в адекватном переводе на русский junk-food? Но адекватный перевод должен быть понятен носителю русского языка. Что-то я сомневаюсь, что термин "непрестижная пища" будет понятен хоть кому-то.
С другой стороны, если junk-food у вас - именно то, что вы описали, то перевести это на русский вообще невозможно за отсутствием в России того, что выражает это понятие. Предлагаю, в стиле Ильфа и Петрова, - джанкфуд.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Что-то я сомневаюсь, что термин "непрестижная пища" будет понятен хоть кому-то.



Я тоже сомневаюсь. Пожалуй, "нездоровая пища" - наиболее близкое к оригиналу выражение. Я ещё иногда говорю "мусорная еда", когда речь идёт о продукции МД и иже с ними...


----------



## Masha*

Maroseika said:


> Суррогат - подделка (напр. ячменный кофе). Но ведь junk-food - не подделка.


 
Под суррогатной пищей (едой) сейчас подразумевается не "подделка", а именно "фаст-фуд", полуфабрикаты типа "Доширак" и т.п. 
Можно посмотреть, например, в Гугле, как это понятие сейчас употребляется. Оно обозначает как раз то, что в английском языке называется "junk food". Не согласны?


----------



## Maroseika

masha* said:


> Не согласны?


Боюсь, что нет. В интернете много что под чем подразумевается: например, под "пользовать" часто подразумевают "использовать" и т.п. Но такое значение слова пока еще не вошло в словари.
То же - с суррогатом. Доступные мне словари дают только значение "подделка, заменитель". Хотя, конечно, не исключено, что со временем они зафиксируют и это новое значение слова "суррогат", как это случилось с "довлеть", "кущи" и многими другими словами. Но пока еще это считается неправильным.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Разве вопрос был не в адекватном переводе на русский junk-food? Но адекватный перевод должен быть понятен носителю русского языка. Что-то я сомневаюсь, что термин "непрестижная пища" будет понятен хоть кому-то.


Я не настаиваю, а предлагаю и сопоставляю.

Представим, что некий индивид на "_копейке_" подкатил к престижному ночному клубу. Будут у него трудности с прохождением _фейс-контроля_? Вообще, мыслима ли такая ситуация?

Теперь представим, что начальник отдела маркетинга канадской фирмы средней руки разворачивает на работе в обеденной комнате пакет из Макдональдса или, хуже того, застигнут подчинённым у кассы продуктового магазина с коробками Kraft Dinner? По идее, в последнем случае ему было бы лучше прямо провалиться сквозь землю на месте, но, к счастью, такая ситуация немыслима. Потому что понятие "престижности" в Канаде распространяется на питание гораздо заметнее, чем на автомобили. Тот же начальник может спокойно приезжать на работу просто на небитой машине любого класса в хорошем состоянии, но *junk food* ему категорически противопоказан.

Поэтому я и пытаюсь проанализировать "*престижность*" в отношении питания, так же, как о ней говорят в отношении автомобилей.





Maroseika said:


> С другой стороны, если junk-food у вас - именно то, что вы описали, то перевести это на русский вообще невозможно за отсутствием в России того, что выражает это понятие.


Надо _бороться и искать, найти и не сдаваться_.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Теперь представим, что начальник отдела маркетинга канадской фирмы средней руки разворачивает на работе в обеденной комнате пакет из Макдональдса или, хуже того, застигнут подчинённым у кассы продуктового магазина с коробками Kraft Dinner?


 1. Что такое Kraft Dinner? 2. Какое отношение "понятие "престижности" *в Канаде*" имеет к использованию тех или иных выражений в русском языке?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> 1. ×òî òàêîå Kraft Dinner?


Kraft Dinner - здесь выше.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=5676027#post5676027


Q-cumber said:


> 2. Êàêîå îòíîøåíèå "ïîíÿòèå "ïðåñòèæíîñòè" *â Êàíàäå*" èìååò ê èñïîëüçîâàíèþ òåõ èëè èíûõ âûðàæåíèé â ðóññêîì ÿçûêå?


Помимо того, что в Канаде живут русскоязычные, канадские реалии приходится переводить с английского на РЯ для России и всего русскоговорящего мира. Кроме того, канадская действительность во многих аспектах напоминает американскую (США), в частности, это относится к понятию *junk food*.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Надо _бороться и искать, найти и не сдаваться_.


 Найти и не отдавать.
Вообще же, Колян, я не совсем понимаю, чем тут помогут аналогии из канадской жизни. Возможно, еда из Макдональдса или неведомой мне реальности под названием Kraft Dinner и способны дискредитировать канадского менеджера. Но русское словосочетание "непрестижная еда" моему русскоязычному уху не говорят ничего, и, тем более, не ассоциируется с тем, что вы описали как джанкфуд.
Но я, конечно, не показатель. Нужно испытать на людях.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Вообще же, Колян, я не совсем понимаю, чем тут помогут аналогии из канадской жизни. Возможно, еда из Макдональдса или неведомой мне реальности под названием Kraft Dinner и способны дискредитировать канадского менеджера. Но русское словосочетание "непрестижная еда" моему русскоязычному уху не говорят ничего, и, тем более, не ассоциируется с тем, что вы описали как джанкфуд.
> Но я, конечно, не показатель. Нужно испытать на людях.


Давайте сначала на _зайцах-кроликах_ . Может быть, существует такой эквивалент, пища, которая неуместна по статусу? Чаще всего, да, она будет менее здоровой по сравнению с той, что уместна. Президента Медведева как-то на пресс-конференции по окончании саммита G8 в Японии в самом конце спросили, как ему показалась японская кухня, так он ответил в том духе, что, да, неплохо, главное, чтобы продукты были качественными, а не генно-модифицированными. ГМО ему по статусу не положены. 

Кстати, вот вы, может быть, помните, чем заканчивается худ. фильм "Ганнибал"? Главный герой (с рукой на перевязи по случаю травмы, полученной в результате членовредительства) улетает в самолёте в далёкие африканские края, где ФБР его не достанет. В небе стюардесса разнесла обед, но доктор к нему не притрагивается: самолётная еда для него - *junk food*. Вместо этого он разворачивает предусмотрительно взятую в дорогу собственную коробочку: чёрная икра и пр., объясняя любопытному мальчишке-соседу свои предпочтения. 

Я хочу сказать, что в этом смысле можно определять для себя понятие *junk food* на каждый раз, исходя из собственного уровня притязаний, то есть, *junk food *- это то, что индивидууму в конкретной ситуации есть не стоит (например, он просто постесняется принимать такую пищу в присутствии других из-за своего социального статуса). Кому арбуз, а кому - свиной хрящик.


----------



## Maroseika

Боюсь, я даже не знаю, чем этот фильм начинается. Он не про Карфаген?
Что касается хрящиков, то ведь вы подыскиваете универсальный эквивалент? Какой же смысл тогда определять индивидуальные аналоги этого выражения? Я, например, даже представить себе не могу, какую пищу мне было бы стыдно потреблять в присутствии других. Разве что семечки - я не умею их лузгать.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, я даже не знаю, чем этот фильм начинается. Он не про Карфаген?
> Что касается хрящиков, то ведь вы подыскиваете универсальный эквивалент? Какой же смысл тогда определять индивидуальные аналоги этого выражения? Я, например, даже представить себе не могу, какую пищу мне было бы стыдно потреблять в присутствии других. Разве что семечки - я не умею их лузгать.


Вот это уже теплее! Значит, семечки для вас лично (да, я думаю, и для многих, кто не хочет "засорять" желудок или кому просто неудобно плеваться шелухой в присутствии других) будут *junk food*. 

Кстати, фильм "Ганнибал" - это не про Карфаген (название, действительно, только смущает). Это продолжение трилогии про доктора Ганнибала Лектера, зловещего психиатра, поедающего мозг живых жертв в качестве наивысшего деликатеса и вообще способного на фантастически жестокие убийства. Мораль этого фильма, конечно, очень и очень сомнительна (разве что это пинок в сторону непрофессионализма ФБР и разложения американской федеральной системы правосудия и правопримения, оказывающимися неспособными бороться с по-настоящему злыми гениями). Смотреть его рекомендуется только лицам с крепкими нервами. Кстати, в той заветной коробочке с обедом доктор, несмотря на все сложности сбора в дорогу, прихватил собственноручно зажаренную на сковородке извилину мозга старшего агента - начальника из ФБР (жарил он её в присутствии самого агента, ещё не потерявшего сознания после трепанации, которому он и дал попробовать для начала только что вырезанный и пожаренный кусочек - отнюдь *не junk food* в представлении психиатра), несправедливо отстранившего со службы под сфабрикованным предлогом подчинённую сотрудницу - предмет нежной страсти психиатра. Правда, его самого незадолго до этого чуть не скушали специально обученные голодные свиньи. 

Может быть, *неприемлемая пища*?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Вот это уже теплее!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Значит, семечки для вас лично (да, я думаю, и для многих, кто не хочет "засорять" желудок или кому просто неудобно плеваться шелухой в присутствии других) будут *junk food*.
> 
> 
> 
> Да что вы, вовсе наоборот. Я именно что не умею плеваться шелухой (единственный правильный способ поедать семечки) и поэтому буду стесняться есть семечки в публичном месте. Засмеют!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Может быть, *неприемлемая пища?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Некошерно-нехаляльная?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Некошерно-нехаляльная?


Безусловно, да. То ли у Татьяны, то ли у Наталии Толстой (вот незадача, не могу сейчас найти точную ссылку) в одном из рассказов упоминается "*сетевая *колбаса". Вот это и есть ещё один перевод *junk food* на РЯ - то, что шло на стол через прилавки обычных магазинов и считалось непригодным для еды в сознании клиентуры спецраспределителей. Было такое позорное словечко эпохи.

*"Первая медичка*(продолжает болтать с подругами): … представляете, в Кремлевку! Кабинет отвели — пальчики оближешь. Народу мало, десять баб за весь день. Вот, например, вваливается одна, вся в перстнях и брошках. В брюхе, говорит, тяжесть. Ну, я ее раздеваю, сажаю в кресло… Потом говорю: «У вас все в порядке, может, желудок?» Начинает вспоминать, говорит: «Да, я, кажись, вчера слопала шматок *сетевой колбасы*». — Что за колбаса такая? — Ну, значить, в магазине, через торговую сеть куплена…
*Вторая медичка* : Ну, больше тебя туда не пошлют. Скажут, что ты социально-чуждая, даже не знаешь, что такое *сетевая колбаса…"*
http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/Dramitas

"Кремлёвская" баба по недосмотру слопала то, что для неё по-английски назвали бы *junk food*. Прочий народ же народ за любой колбасой был готов стоять в длиннющих очередях и за *junk* её не считал. То есть, какие-то параллели проводить можно и через эпохи/общества.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Вот это уже теплее! Значит, семечки для вас лично (да, я думаю, и для многих, кто не хочет "засорять" желудок или кому просто неудобно плеваться шелухой в присутствии других) будут *junk food*.


 Семечки, наоборот, крайне полезный для здоровья продукт, т.е. имеют высокую питательную ценность; посему не вижу никаких оснований относить их к категории "junk food". А junk food, в свою очередь, это нездоровая еда, еда с низкой питательной ценностью (т.е. с большим содержанием сахара, белой муки, соли, транс-жиров и пр.). Такая пища, конечно, не престижна, но не стоит ставить престижность во главу угла при поиске лучшего определения понятия. Само название (junk - мусор, хлам, отходы) достаточно точно отражает основной критерий, по которому еду можно отнести к "джанк-фуду". Это "пищевой мусор", который только засоряет организм, не принося ему особой пользы. И если уж обращаться к кинематографу, то более уместно будет вспомнить документальный фильм "Super Size Me" ("Двойная порция").


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Семечки, наоборот, крайне полезный для здоровья продукт, т.е. имеют высокую питательную ценность; посему не вижу никаких оснований относить их к категории "junk food".


Это лишний раз говорит о том, что *junk food *- понятие, в значительной степени субъективное. Кому-то - *junk*, а кому-то в самый раз. Допустим, семечки вы любите и находите возможным их лузгать на пользу здоровью. Но ведь и у вас, тем не менее, существует представление о том, какую пищу вы предпочли бы обходить стороной?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> À junk food, â ñâîþ î÷åðåäü, ýòî íåçäîðîâàÿ åäà, åäà ñ íèçêîé ïèòàòåëüíîé öåííîñòüþ (ò.å. ñ áîëüøèì ñîäåðæàíèåì ñàõàðà, áåëîé ìóêè, ñîëè, òðàíñ-æèðîâ è ïð.). Òàêàÿ ïèùà, êîíå÷íî, íå ïðåñòèæíà, íî íå ñòîèò ñòàâèòü ïðåñòèæíîñòü âî ãëàâó óãëà ïðè ïîèñêå ëó÷øåãî îïðåäåëåíèÿ ïîíÿòèÿ.


Êàê ìîæíî âèäåòü èç íèæåñëåäóþùåãî îòðûâêà, ìîæåò áûòü, ñòîèò:

"...åñëè òîâàð ýòîò ïîêóïàëñÿ íå â ñïåöèàëüíîé ïðàâèòåëüñòâåííîé ñòîëîâîé íà Ñåðàôèìîâè÷à è äàæå íå â âàëþòíîé ïðîäóêòîâîé ëàâêå äëÿ èíîñòðàíöåâ, à â ïðîñòîì ãîðîäñêîì ìàãàçèíå, òî åñòü â ñàìîé ÷òî íè íà åñòü ïëåáåéñêîé îáùåé òîðãîâîé ñåòè, âîò òîãäà-òî îí è ïðèîáðåòàë íàèìåíîâàíèå “ñåòåâîãî”, ÷òî, ïî-âèäèìîìó, îçíà÷àëî ôèçè÷åñêóþ íåâîçìîæíîñòü óïîòðåáëåíèÿ åãî â ïèùó èçáðàííûìè òîâàðèùàìè èç ðóêîâîäñòâà, à òàêæå ÷ëåíàìè èõ ïðîäâèíóòûõ ñåìåé. Êàê ýòî áûëî íè ïå÷àëüíî, íî óñïîêîèòü òðåáîâàòåëüíóþ áàáóøêó îí íå ìîã. 
… Âïðî÷åì, äåòè ýòîãî åäèíè÷íîãî îòñóòñòâèÿ íå çàìåòèëè è âåñåëèëèñü îò äóøè. Äà è êîëáàñó ïîäúåëè äî êóñî÷êà, è íèêòî èç ðîäèòåëåé ïîòîì ñ æàëîáàìè íå çâîíèë. Íî âîò òåðìèí “ñåòåâàÿ êîëáàñà” çàïîìíèëñÿ… 
È êòî åãî çíàåò – ìîæåò áûòü ñåêðåò çàêëþ÷àëñÿ â ïðîöåññå ïðîèçâîäñòâà êîëáàñû äëÿ òîâàðèùåé èç ðóêîâîäñòâà? " 
http://www.lebed.com/2005/art4107.htm

О том, какой отравой могла бы "сетевая" колбаса, известно многим без приводимых цитат. Но её ели за милую душу и за junk не считали. То. что термин *junk food* неоднозначно воспринимается и в английском, свидетельствует Wikipedia

"*What constitutes unhealthy food may be confusing* and, according to critics, *includes elements of **class**snobbery**, cultural influence and **moral** judgement.* For example, fast food in North America, such as as hamburgers and french fries supplied by companies like McDonald's, KFC and Pizza Hut, are often perceived as junk food, whereas similar meals supplied by more up-market outlets such as California Pizza Kitchen or Nando's are not, despite often having the same or worse nutritional content.[1] Some foods that are considered ethnic or traditional are not generally considered junk food, such as falafel, gyro, pakora, gyoza or chicharron, though all of these foods have little nutritional value and are usually high in fat from being fried in oil. Other foods such as white rice or roast potatoes are not considered junk food despite having limited nutritional content compared to wholegrain foods. Similarly, breakfast cereals are often regarded as healthy but may have high levels of sugar, salt and fat.[2]"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junk_food

В аналогичной статье русской Вики подобную пищу называют "пустыми калориями", но сразу понятно, что одни калории тут играют далеко не главную роль. (например, гамбургер с куриной котлетой из "белого" мяса и разнообразыми овощами будет содержать и белки, и жиры, углеводы, и клетчатку, и витамины в "здоровых" пропорциях, но в упаковке МакДо или Harvey's в глазах многих канадцев всё равно *junk*).

"Пища с «пустыми калориями» производится во множестве форм и агрессивно рекламируется. Она выгодна производителям, поскольку дёшева и может долго храниться в обычных условиях. Но также она популярна и среди потребителей, поскольку она достаточно вкусна, её не нужно готовить и можно есть в любой обстановке."
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пустые_калории

Я провожу мысль о том, что *junk* - это всё, что неприемлемо для конкретного индивидуума или социального слоя, будь то еда (junk food) или вещи (junk stuff), которые вполне подойдут другому индивидууму или классу.


----------



## Maroseika

В наше время "сетевую колбасу" поймут как колбасу из сетевого магазина, т.е. магазина, входящего в определенную сеть (в отличие от самостоятельного магазина), - но не как колбасу из торговой сети вообще.
В продуктовых же сетях колбаса встречается самая разная, дорогая и дешевая, полезная и бессмысленная, как русский бунт.
Так что, и это не годится.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> В наше время "сетевую колбасу" поймут как колбасу из сетевого магазина, т.е. магазина, входящего в определенную сеть (в отличие от самостоятельного магазина), - но не как колбасу из торговой сети вообще.
> В продуктовых же сетях колбаса встречается самая разная, дорогая и дешевая, полезная и бессмысленная, как русский бунт.
> Так что, и это не годится.


Понятно, что "*сетевая"* прямо не годится в качестве универсального перевода. Ни сейчас, ни тогда оно не было настолько распространённым, как нынешнее *junk* в английском: то старое его значение изобрели привилегированные слои, которые, как ни крути, оставались всё время в меньшинстве и в довольно замкнутом кругу, мало что выпуская наружу из терминологии (которая была явно призвана их отличать), разве что по недосмотру "жён" и "бабушек", что изредка попадало в постперестроечную литературу. Последовавшая полная реформа "сетей снабжения" привела к тому, что "сетевой" окончательно потеряло то прежнее узкое значение, которое теперь требует каждый раз раскрытия.

Смысл приведённых выше примеров на "сетевой" заключался в том, чтобы показать, в каком значении слово *junk* реально употребляется в английском. Можно предположить, что если в некотором обществе принято съедать всё без отстатка, то эквивалента термину *junk food* в его языке не будет. Если разбираться в том, что можно есть, а что - нельзя (по любым основаниям), то последнее и будет *junk*.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Можно предположить, что если в некотором обществе принято съедать всё без отстатка, то эквивалента термину *junk food* в его языке не будет.


В современной России у большинства людей не принято съедать все без остатка, а искомого эквивалента нет. Как быть? Может, ну его совсем?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> В современной России у большинства людей не принято съедать все без остатка, а искомого эквивалента нет. Как быть? Может, ну его совсем?


Речь не идёт о чьей-то конкретной недоеденной тарелке или объедках из мусорного бака. (В вашем возражении содержится подмена понятий, как в том анекдоте из письма рабочих Н-ского завода в Политбюро: "В Отчётном Докладе говорилось, что негры в Африке недоедают. А нельзя ли всё, что они недоедают, присылать нам?"

При рассмотрении понятия *junk food* речь идёт о таких продовольственных продуктах, которые тем или иным индивидуумам или слоям общества по тем или иным соображениям употреблять в пищу *не пристало* вообще.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> При рассмотрении понятия *junk food* речь идёт о таких продовольственных продуктах, которые тем или иным индивидуумам или слоям общества по тем или иным соображениям употреблять в пищу *не пристало* вообще.


Я понимаю. Но никак не могу придумать такой еды для современной России. Возможно, ее не существует. Но тогда бессмысленно и отыскивать общепонятное название для отсутствующей в обществе сущности.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Я понимаю. Но никак не могу придумать такой еды для современной России. Возможно, ее не существует. Но тогда бессмысленно и отыскивать общепонятное название для отсутствующей в обществе сущности.


Получается, согласно предположению 2-й медсестры, что все вдруг сразу стали _социально-__чуждыми_?

А как же ваши семечки?

Но, может быть, не люди, а еда - _*социально-чуждая*_?


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> А как же ваши семечки?


Я же вам уже объяснил: я не умею правильно лузгать семечки и поэтому стесняюсь их поедать публично. Я могу заниматься этим только путем пошлого ручного расшелушивания. Поскольку это еще и довольно утомительно, я этого избегаю.
Неужели поэтому семечки превращаются для меня в джанкфуд? Если да, то джанкфуд - поистине удивительное и непостижимое для меня понятие.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Я же вам уже объяснил: я не умею правильно лузгать семечки и поэтому стесняюсь их поедать публично. Я могу заниматься этим только путем пошлого ручного расшелушивания. Поскольку это еще и довольно утомительно, я этого избегаю.


Ну, хорошо, а если купить пакет чищеных семечек, тогда препятствие к публичному поеданию устраняется?


----------



## Holy Dinah

Although I said in an earlier post that I thought it was important to consider the low-class nature of "junk food" in translating it, now I think there might be too much focus on that dimension.

Колян, конечно это Вы кто знает, какое слово/понятие хотите перевести, но мне кажется что всё здесь сложнее чем надо быть, из-за того что Вы ищете перевод на РЯ, который базирован на _очень_ широком определении термина на АЯ. Некие из вышеупомянутых продуктов просто не junk food, или по крайне мере, не обязательно. Многие и junk и food, а всё-таки не "junk food" по инстинктивному пониманию термина. Thread колебается между примерами настояшего junk food и примерами food, которая junky (другая вещь; понимание термина--слишком буквальное, ИМXО). 

Хотя я не русская, я тоже хочу предложить вариант. (Надеюсь, что это не наглость.) Так как термин junk food--неологизм, может быть именно такой же состоял бы лучший перевод? Не знаю, годится ли слово или нет, но как-то я хочу сказать что самая сердцевина junk food (т.е. чипсы, лимонады, шоколадные батончики), это--"ерунда" кулинарного мира. Если ерунда могла бы быть едой, она была бы junk food. Поэтому, мой кандидат-неологизм--"едунда". 

Of course, that may only sound good to my non-native ear...sorry for the errors in my Russian, but I wanted to give it a shot.


----------



## Anatoli

From http://www.multitran.ru


----------



## Q-cumber

Anatoli said:


> From http://www.multitran.ru



Честно говоря, ни одно из предложенных словарём определений не представляется мне удачным.



> общ. 	неполноценная пища (в закусочных, автоматах);


По сути верно, но звучит "коряво".



> готовая кулинарная продукция (часто из пищевых суррогатов);


Слишком размыто.



> еда всухомятку (Света Сурмина)


Однозначно - нет. "Всухомятку" <somewhat - to eat cold, dry food> указывает на метод поглощения пищи, а не на её качество. Всухомятку можно и бутербродами с икрой набиваться. 


> мед. 	тяжёлая пища


Нет, это к теме не относится. Тяжёлая пища - это еда, сильно "нагружающая" пищеварительную систему, которая долго переваривается. Пельмени, например. 


> сл. 	жирная, солёная, трудноперевариваемая пища из дешёвых кафе;


Да, но это описание, а не определение. Для перевода - не годится.


> крахмалосодержащие продукты;


Чушь.



> некалорийная пища (в закусочных или автоматах);


Junk food, как раз, пища калорийная.... только калории, в основном, из сахара, и полинасыщенных жиров.


> "наполнители"


Непонятно.


----------



## Kolan

Holy Dinah said:


> Although I said in an earlier post that I thought it was important to consider the low-class nature of "junk food" in translating it, now I think there might be too much focus on that dimension.
> 
> Колян, конечно это Вы, кто знает, какое слово/понятие хотите перевести, но мне кажется, что всё здесь сложнее чем надо быть, из-за того что Вы ищете перевод на РЯ, который бы базировался на _очень_ широком определении термина на АЯ. Некоторые из вышеупомянутых продуктов просто не junk food или, по крайней мере, не обязательно. Многие и junk, и food, а всё-таки не "junk food" по инстинктивному пониманию термина. Thread колебается между примерами настояшего junk food и примерами food, которая junky (нечто другое; понимание термина--слишком буквальное, ИМXО).
> 
> Хотя я - не русская, я тоже хочу предложить вариант. (Надеюсь, что это не наглость.) Так как термин junk food--неологизм, может быть именно таким же был бы лучший перевод? Не знаю, годится ли такое слово или нет, но я хочу сказать, что самая сердцевина junk food (чипсы, лимонады, шоколадные батончики), это--"ерунда" кулинарного мира. Если ерунда могла бы быть едой, она была бы junk food. Поэтому мой кандидат-неологизм--"ерунда".
> 
> Of course, that may only sound good to my non-native ear...sorry for the errors in my Russian, but I wanted to give it a shot.


Holy Dinah, за "ерунду" - большое спасибо (совершенно серьёзно), хотя вас будут критиковать пуристы. *Ерундовая пища* или *пища-ерунда* - так можно сказать по-русски, но какую часть понятия* junk food* покрывает это понятие, надо осмыслить.

Я не проигнорировал ваш прежний пост, напротив, развивал многие его положения в дальнейшей дискуссии. Вы как бы больше свидетель тому, о чём я пишу, базируясь на канадских (в меньшей степени, американских) наблюдениях, поэтому ваши соображения крайне интересны. Просто их нужно осмысливать, что требует некоторого времени и подбора убедительных примеров.

Полностью соглашаясь с критикой Q-cumbera определений, собранных в Мультитране, хочу добавить следующее.

Возьмём, к примеру, макароны. В то время, как единственно они (в виде рожек) составляют основное содержание коробки с злополучным Kraft Dinner, являющимся *100% junk food* даже в глазах клиентов food banks, те же самые практически макароны, поданные в фирменном итальянском ресторане, могут считаться чуть ли не деликатесом, несмотря на то, что это заведомо пустые калории без витаминов и полноценных белков. Вы можете делать что угодно с макаронами Kraft Dinner: поливать их бальзамической смесью из 100 секретных трав, резать вдоль или поперёк, продувать каждую макаронину флотским методом после варки, уснащать тёртым пармезаном по 80 долл/кило, соусами antipasti с самыми изысканными травами, грибами - это блюдо будет оставаться *junk*, потому что на коробке написано *Kraft*.

Кстати, о грибах. На полках овощных отделов в изобилии представлены изысканные (хотя на вкус не лучше жёваной бумаги) домашние champignons, pleurots, portobello (последние будут повкуснее), питательная ценность которых сомнительна, перевариваемость тяжёлая, вкус разный. Однако за *junk* их не считают, наоборот, продают дорого (кроме, м.б., простых белых или бурых шампиньонов на распродаже), едят дружно, причём сырьём (как компонент овощных салатов), редко когда пожарят или положат в "суп".

Те же шампиньоны могут входить в состав консервированных супов, и тогда они - однозначно *junk* в глазах посетителей тех же магазинов. Судьба таких банок - food banks.

Но самое интересное то (в рамках нашего форума), что те же шампиньоны (и вообще съедобные грибы), собранные в лесу, *все* будут *junk* для любого жителя Канады (даже для аборигенов, которые ходят мимо них с безразличием и, возможно, только поздней осенью, после заморозков, подбирают только мухоморы типа magic mushrooms с определённой целью), если только он не русский (м.б., также поляк или итальянец).

Holy Dinah, could you please elaborate more the subtle difference between *junk* and *junky*, talking about food?


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Ну, хорошо, а если купить пакет чищеных семечек, тогда препятствие к публичному поеданию устраняется?


 Абсолютно! 
Впрочем, это уже как-то даже неспортивно.


----------



## Maroseika

holy dinah said:


> Поэтому, мой кандидат-неологизм--"едунда".


Отлично! Мне нравится.
Возьму на вооружение - авось, привьется...


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> те же самые практически макароны, поданные в фирменном итальянском ресторане, могут считаться чуть ли не деликатесом, несмотря на то, что это заведомо пустые калории без витаминов и полноценных белков.


Простите, а что такое "пустые калории" и чем неполноценны содержащиеся в макаронах белки?
Может быть, в этом корень ваших недоумений по поводу обсуждаемого термина?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Простите, а что такое "пустые калории" и чем неполноценны содержащиеся в макаронах белки?
> Может быть, в этом корень ваших недоумений по поводу обсуждаемого термина?


Макароны делаются из растительных продуктов, а те не содержат полного набора незаменимых белков, то есть, тех, которые не синтезируются человеческим организмом. Таково расхожее понятие (дабы не углубляться на страницах этого форума в биохимию).

"*Пустые калории*" - термин не мой, он обсуждается отдельной статьёй в русской Википедии в качестве эквивалента английской *junk food*. Ссылку и критику я приводил выше.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Отлично! Мне нравится.
> Возьму на вооружение - авось, привьется...


И мне нравится, уже теплее. Так теперь от *junk *недалеко и до приснопамятной *швали*: 

 "Что было, то и будет, вновь
 Питаться *швалью* будут шевалье
 И в жилах их застынет кровь
 При отступленьи по разрушенной стране."
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2005/10/24-1060.html

Например, негодующе-удивлённое английское "How come you are eating all this* junk food*?!" я бы перевёл на русский как: "Жрёшь тут всякую *шваль*!"


----------



## Maroseika

Что-то я перестаю уже вообще что-либо понимать. Ведь в таком случае, джанкфуд - все, что хоть сколько-нибудь не соответствует наисбалансированнейшей из диет. А ей не соответствует ничего.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Например, английское "how come you are eating all this* junk food*?!" я бы перевёл на русский как: "Жрёшь тут всякую *шваль*!"


 Вольно ж вам переводить что угодно и как угодно. Да кто б вас понял?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Вольно ж вам переводить что угодно и как угодно. Да кто б вас понял?


Ну вы-то поймёте! Это перевод специально для вас. Сколько было поломано копий, что же, зря?


----------



## Anatoli

Q-cumber said:


> Честно говоря, ни одно из предложенных словарём определений не представляется мне удачным.


I didn't comment but I thought it was still useful for the discussion (maybe about how poor some online dictionaries are)?

This question is really tough, how about "джанк-фуд"? Can we digest another anglicism? At least, it's unambiguous and is in use, as far as I can tell. I have already suggested "нездоровая пища" before: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=357229


----------



## Nanon

Болгарский язык "переварил" - джънк фуд (соответствующая статья - "пустые калории").


Kolan said:


> Возьмём, к примеру, макароны. В то время, как единственно они (в виде рожек) составляют основное содержание коробки с злополучным Kraft Dinner, являющимся *100% junk food* даже в глазах клиентов food banks, те же самые практически макароны, поданные в фирменном итальянском ресторане, могут считаться чуть ли не деликатесом, несмотря на то, что это заведомо пустые калории без витаминов и полноценных белков.



Тогда эго уже не макароны, а паста. Если Kraft Dinner, то может быть "паста куатро формаджи" .


Kolan said:


> Но самое интересное то (в рамках нашего форума), что те же шампиньоны (и вообще съедобные грибы), собранные в лесу, *все* будут *junk* для любого жителя Канады (даже для аборигенов, которые ходят мимо них с безразличием и, возможно, только поздней осенью, после заморозков, подбирают только мухоморы типа magic mushrooms с определённой целью), если только он не русский (м.б., также поляк или итальянец).



Ну и жаль... (хотя, признаюсь, о вкусах аборигенов Канады ничего не знаю). 
Впрочем, некоторые биологи считают, что питательная ценность грибов низкая. В грибах содержатся хитин, целлюлоза, полисахариды и очень мало полезных веществ. Но так как калорийность грибов низкая и жирность нулевая (если не наливать маслом), нельзя их считать "пустыми калориями".

О престижности и о маркетинговых менеджерах. Если застигнут маркетингового менеджера европейской фирмы у Макдональдса - ничего страшного. Может быть - у него испортился вкус (в Америке ?), может быть - у него очень мало времени, может быть - человек с практичным умом и т.п. А если подчиненные застигнут его у кассы магазина низких цен - да, это беспрестижно. Престиж, это как junk - весьма субъективный вопрос...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Что-то я перестаю уже вообще что-либо понимать. Ведь в таком случае, джанкфуд - все, что хоть сколько-нибудь не соответствует наисбалансированнейшей из диет. А ей не соответствует ничего.


Вот тут вы практически и приходите к тому же выводу. Наисбалансированнейшая из диет - вещь сугубо индивидуальная.


----------



## Holy Dinah

I don't think I totally agree that the definition of junk food is completely personal. I believe there is a widespread, shared understanding of junk food with respect to certain foods, such as chips (potato chips, corn chips, cheezies/Cheetos), pop, candy bars, burgers from lowest-common-denominator chains like McDonald's and Burger King, and likely some others. It's once you start adding more and more foods to the definition that there'll be disagreement and person-to-person (or maybe it's region-to-region?) interpretations.



> could you please elaborate more the subtle difference between *junk* and *junky*, talking about food?


 
Ну, сложно провести отчётливое различие. Но (и это только моё мнение) часто бывает, что снэкы, это--настоящий junk food, а еды (в смысле, meals)--уже нет. Макбургеры и другой фаст-фуд--исключение. Я имею в виду, meals, которые Вы сами готовите, дома, или которые едите в нормальном ресторане. Даже когда такие meals--очень нездоровые или отвратительные, мы не обязательно их называем junk food. У нас есть другие слова за такие еды, включая в себя _slop_ или--более молодой и грубий вариант--_crap_. idea: _Slop_--вот наверно Ваш "корм" или что-то похожее!)

Даже с Kraft Dinner ("KD"), хотя он точно junk и, хоть едва, food, я сама не назвала бы его junk food, а скорее _crap_, просто _a crappy meal_. (И я ем KD время от времени--я точно не согласна, что профессиональные люди его не покупают/едят. KD даже имеет что-то в роде _cult following_ и многие ласково (?--affectionately) относятся к нему, как к любимой еде детства.)

Так, когда Вы говорите о колбасе, или shepherd's pie, или canned soup...уже не ясно, что это junk food в классическом смысле. Я бы их так описала: 
колбаса - просто нездоровая пища
shepherd's pie (если очень плохо приготовлен) - _slop_
canned soup - _a crappy meal_ или просто _a pretty poor meal, a pretty sad meal_ (более вежливо).

Thanks, Kolan, for correcting my Russian. Although you even corrected едунда! That one was deliberate!


----------



## Nanon

Not completely personal, and the perfectly balanced diet isn't either, but there is much subjectivity here. And there may be regional conceptions of what is junk food and what isn't.

Читая эту ветку, у меня возник ряд вопросов о том, как правильно перевести французское слово malbouffe. Даже трудно перевести на английский, ведь malbouffe означает не только фаст-фуд, неплноценную пищу и готовую продукцию, но и низкокачественные продукты, а также нездоровые привычки - избыток еды (типа "Super Size Me"), избыток жирности или сладкого. 
К этой концепции и относится "смертный грех" с точки зрения французской культуры - стандартизация вкуса...  Конечно, тут тоже есть изрядная доля антиамериканизма (простите меня, любезные читатели... )


----------



## Oh là là

nanon said:


> not completely personal, and the perfectly balanced diet isn't either, but there is much subjectivity here. And there may be regional conceptions of what is junk food and what isn't.
> 
> Читая эту ветку, у меня возник ряд вопросов о том, как правильно перевести французское слово malbouffe. Даже трудно перевести на английский, ведь malbouffe означает не только фаст-фуд, неплноценную пищу и готовую продукцию, но и низкокачественные продукты, а также нездоровые привычки - избыток еды (типа "super size me"), избыток жирности или сладкого.
> К этой концепции и относится "смертный грех" с точки зрения французской культуры - стандартизация вкуса...  Конечно, тут тоже есть изрядная доля антиамериканизма (простите меня, любезные читатели... )


 часто встречала выражение _нездоровое питание_


----------



## kt07

Лично я понимаю это выражение, как "питаться кусками", т.е. как придётся. Например бутербродами, еле подогретыми макаронами и т.д.


----------



## Kolan

kt07 said:


> Лично я понимаю это выражение, как "питаться кусками", т.е. как придётся. Например бутербродами, еле подогретыми макаронами и т.д.


А мне вот ещё навеяло "*пищу для желудочного удовлетворения*". Тем более, что классический советский прототип *junk food* (селёдочные головы), рассчитанный на _кадавра_, давно введён в РЯ известными авторами задолго до формирования соответствующего понятия в АЯ.


----------



## talmid

190908               0451

Hi!

I wondered whether 

мусорное питание 

could  be an comprehensible & acceptable translation of the term


----------



## Maroseika

I don't think мусорное питание will be clear beyond the due context, and besides it sounds pretty weird.


----------



## Mr. Sunday

Дожевывая "сытный обед" Доширак я подумал, м.б. это "непотребная пища".

Раньше кстати мой "сытный обед" назывался Досирак. Это звучало действительно непотребно. Но они быстро исправились.

Мне кажется "непотребная" подходит. В значении "неприличная" (словарь Ожегова). Это к вопросу о престижности еды.


----------



## Kolan

mr. Sunday said:


> Мне кажется "*непотребная*" подходит.


И, кстати, это хорошее старинное русское слово.

Например, "*питаться непотребно*" звучит совершенно адекватно *eating junk*.


----------



## Maroseika

Ефремова: 
непотребный
1) Такой, в котором нет никакой надобности. 
2) Крайне предосудительный, неприличный, непристойный.

Что из этого может относиться к Дошираку?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Ефремова:
> непотребный
> 1) Такой, в котором нет никакой надобности.
> 2) Крайне предосудительный, неприличный, непристойный.


Намёк на то, что "джанком" питаться _предосудительно_, неприлично для человека, заботящегося о своём достоинстве, явственно ощущается в английском. То же относится и пресловутому _*Дошираку*_, как его не напиши на РЯ. Кроме того, и надобности в нём никакой нет.

Кстати, у Ожегова "потребный" означает "необходимый, нужный". *Непотребное* - то, без чего можно обойтись. *Junk food* - пища, без которой можно обойтись.


----------



## Maroseika

Как раз наоборот, джанкфуд - пища,без которой нельзя обойтись. Ее ведь едят на бегу или для экономии. Как же без нее обойтись? Или терять время, или деньги.
А чем плох Доширак, я так до сих пор и не понял. Разве что надоедает со временем. Но как это соотносится с достоинством доширакоедов, непонятно.


----------



## kalinka91

Хмм, мы на английском просто переводили "вредная пища". Ну или нездоровая. Быстрая пища - это фаст-фуд, а не джанк-фуд. Можно сказать "калорийная пища", но ведь и сытный, приготовленный дома обед может быть калорийным, что, конечно, тоже вредно, но джанк-фуд, помимо большого кол-ва калорий, еще и содержит избыток соли и сахара, всякую химию, иногда - добавки, лишь усиливающие голод, ингредиенты зачастую сомнительного качества и проч. Вообще, питательность - не всегда плохо, особенно если человек много трудится. Но если пища - сплошные углеводы и жир и не содержит достаточно белков, клетчатки, витаминов, то это уже плохая еда. Значит, питательность питательности тоже рознь. По-моему, "нездоровая пища" - самый оптимальный вариант.


----------



## Kolan

kalinka91 said:


> Но если пища - сплошные углеводы и жир и не содержит достаточно белков, клетчатки, витаминов, то это уже плохая еда. Значит, питательность питательности тоже рознь. По-моему, "нездоровая пища" - самый оптимальный вариант.


Нет такого блюда или пакетв с едой, в котором бы раз и навсегда содержалась оптимальная по составу питательная композиция, пригодная для любого потребителя. То, что одному - здорово, другому может оказаться и не очень. Зависит это от возраста, пола, общего состояния, национальных особенностей (например, жаркие страны по сравнению с холодными). У Н.Лескова мы находим поучительную историю из жизни о том, что "что русскому хорошо, то немцу - смерть". ("Правильный" немец Гуго, как мы помним, подавился, переев *junk food* на поминках по Сафронычу.)

То есть, на химический состав пищи при поиске эквивалентного перевода* junk food* ориентироваться нельзя.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Как раз наоборот, джанкфуд - пища,без которой нельзя обойтись. Ее ведь едят на бегу или для экономии. Как же без нее обойтись? Или терять время, или деньги.


На бегу можно есть всё, что угодно, но тут важна не сама еда, а не слишком уместный способ её потребления. Что же касается экономии, то она весьма и весьма условна. В чуть более далёкой перспективе злоупотребление _типичным джанком_ может грозить проблемами со здоровьем, решение которых сведёт на нет всю экономию на еде, что времени, что денег.

Я бы так ещё сказал: если нет выбора и если съедается всё, понятие* junk food* трудно вычленить. *Junk food* появляется там, где можно выбирать что есть, а что - не есть по самым различным критериям (в основном, здоровье, престиж). 

Вот упоминалась *мусорная еда*.





talmid said:


> *мусорное питание* could be an comprehensible & acceptable translation of the term


Понятие "мусорная еда" зависит от того, где мы ставим кавычки. В переносном смысле, *"мусорная" еда* как еда, засоряющая желудок и организм в целом, разумеется, входит в понятие *junk food*. Но еда может быть *мусорной* (и посему *junk*) в прямом смысле слова, тогда важно учитывать непрестижность рытья в мусорных баках. Не секрет, что в эти баки попадает зачастую и вполне пригодная, питательная и здоровая пища, которую стыдно есть только потому, что она с помойки, а потому *junk* в прямом смысле. Я иногда вижу, как в Монреале в мусорные мешки летит пища целыми неповреждёнными упаковками (например, йогурты, коробки с яйцами, сыры и всякое такое), у которой только приближается срок годности. (Я не говорю о пище, срок хранения которой истёк). А потом смотришь: разные люди прямо на тротуарах разрывают с ловкостью енота чёрные бытовые пластиковые мешки с пищевыми отбросами и тщательно выбирают из их съедобное, нимало не стесняясь. Тут уже в силу вступает личная брезгливость или строгие санитарные нормы по отношению к полежавшим сколько-то (но не перележавшим) продуктам. В предельном случае выбрасывается всё то, что не было востребовано в течение дня, назавтра же всё готовится и выставляется свежее. Например, сеть буфетов La Stanza в Монреале гордится тем, что всё несъеденное (и совершенно нетронутое, прямо из раздаточных бачков, подносов в зале и с самой кухни) посетителями за день, отдаётся в приюты для бездомных, потому что для "приличной" публики такая пища на следующий день будет считаться неприемлемой. А это, между прочим, разнообразнейшая и зачастую изысканная интернациональная кухня. Не считаю даже лягушачьи лапки, потому что в *junk* уходит огромный ассортимент, например, 20 видов суши, жареные креветки и омары, печёные окорока, лосось, десятки салатов, пять видов супов, та же пицца и гамбургеры (надо же, приходят иногда люди поесть в буфетах такого типа вдоволь простых гамбургеров, French fries, пиццы) и пр., и пр., и пр.

В общем, полноценнейшее меню, и продукты свежие, но как только становится известно, что оно для приюта или выкопано из мусорных баков, кто из добропорядочных (но в то же время ханжествующих) мужей и дам решится к нему притронуться? Для "отмазки" в АЯ придумано *junk*, что по-русски контекстуально - *непотребность*.


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Болгарский язык "переварил" - джънк фуд (соответствующая статья - "пустые калории").


Болгарский, да, но такие заимствования в достаточно старом и не развивавшемся на протяжении лет 500 (турецкой оккупации) языке не редкость. Лексический потенциал собственно современного русского, я думаю, позволяет во многих случаях (и в данном - особенно) обойтись без не раскрывающих смысл термина прямых заимствований.





Nanon said:


> Тогда эго уже не макароны, а паста. Если Kraft Dinner, то может быть "паста куатро формаджи" .


Я должен вам раскрыть небольшие "макаронные секреты" в русском языке советской эпохи. Пища эта была весьма распространена (причиной тому была, вероятно, хорошая сохраняемость изделий и доступность в торговой сети). Макаронными изделиями кормили армию, больницы, пионерлагеря, да и вообще народ ими не брезговал. Только *пастой* их никогда не называли (за "пастой" в РЯ закреплено совершенно другое иноязычное заимствование), а различали по форме "рожки", "звёздочки" и др. и собственно прямые "макароны" (забыто было и то, что собственно "макаронами" изначально были скрученные колечки, в принципе, это могло быть что угодно, даже кондитерские изделия). Только сейчас стало проникать в РЯ всё макаронное разнообразие итальянской кухни 
http://kuking.net/10_195.htm

С Kraft Dinner дело обстоит так. В пакете - "рожки" плюс пакетик сухой химической смеси для разведения её в некое подобие _формаджи _ярко-оранжевого цвета (уже один этот цвет - junk). Привлекая терминологию из вышеприведённой ссылки его можно описать как _элбо макарони куази формаджьо_. Бр-р-р...





Nanon said:


> Ну и жаль... (хотя, признаюсь, о вкусах аборигенов Канады ничего не знаю).


Не беда, нам больше достанется. Этот _магический гриб_ ценен не калориями, а алкалоидом, от которого индейцы впадают в транс. Сейчас англичане его, кажется, запретили, а в индейских резервациях Канады разве запретишь? Там своя власть и свои законы.





Nanon said:


> Впрочем, некоторые биологи считают, что питательная ценность грибов низкая. В грибах содержатся хитин, целлюлоза, полисахариды и очень мало полезных веществ. Но так как калорийность грибов низкая и жирность нулевая (если не поливать маслом), нельзя их считать "пустыми калориями".


Лесные грибы, независимо от их питательной ценности, русскими воспринимаются как деликатес (и употребляются в пищу соответственно, несмотря на хитин и целлюлозу), а канадцами - как отрава.





Nanon said:


> О престижности и о маркетинговых менеджерах. Если застигнут маркетингового менеджера европейской фирмы у Макдональдса - ничего страшного. Может быть - у него испортился вкус (в Америке ?), может быть - у него очень мало времени, может быть - человек с практичным умом и т.п. А если подчиненные застигнут его у кассы магазина низких цен - да, это позорно. Престиж, это как junk - весьма субъективный вопрос...


Европейский Макдональдс от американского отличается в лучшую сторону, поэтому менеджеру будет легко отговориться, если его вообще будут упрекать. Но в Макдональдсы ходит тьма народу (среди них не увидишь канадских менеджеров), они - самые частые забегаловки (по крайней мере, в Канаде) и могут позволить себе длительные снижения цен, убивая потихоньку конкурентов. Среди всех предприятий общепита такого типа в Канаде Макдональдс - это le plus bas de bas de gamme.


----------



## Nanon

Kolan, спасибо за ответ! Нам действительно нужно познакомиться!...

Я начинала изучать вусский язык в 70-80-х годах. Потом курс моей жизни изменился, в России не была 20 лет, и поэтому когда  встретилось впервые слово "паста", мне и вспомнилось тогдашнее слово "макароны"... и я стала работать над актуализацией словесного запаса .

Kraft Dinner у нас не продается, но я предполагала о порошке флуоресцентного цвета. Именно "бр-р-р"...

О грибах - и в Европе их уважают и обожают, но в России их готовят особенно вкусно!


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Kraft Dinner у нас не продается, но я предполагала, что порошок - флюоресцентного цвета.


Конечно, не продаётся.  Он не разрешён к экспорту, так как нам самим не хватает.

Спрос на *junk food*, в действительности, огромен. Какими бы теориями нездорового питания ни клеймили *junk food* и общепит bas de gamme, оборот (и прибыли) этой промышленности превосходит всю остальную пищевую отрасль. Открывая ресторан fine cuisine française (Le 5e péché), есть немалый риск прогореть. А любая, даже семейная casse-croûte du coin, не говоря уж о franchise - источник стабильного дохода, хотя и труд тяжёлый.


----------



## Anatoli

Google hits for "джанк-фуд" as of today: 5,650 (that excludes Bulgarian "джънк фуд")

I am going to request some info from gramota.ru.

The Wikipedia article should be renamed from "Пустые калории" to "Нездоровая пища" with a redirect/alternative "Джанк-фуд".

Just found out there is a "Фастфуд" article. Should it be "Фаст-фуд", perhaps.


----------



## Q-cumber

Anatoli said:


> I am going to request some info from gramota.ru.



By the way, gramota.ru 's dictionary contains the word  "фастф*у*д".


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> By the way, gramota.ru 's dictionary contains the word "фастф*у*д".


Well, *junk food* has already become a political issue. So, you should expect seeing it in other dictionaries.
The observable inconsistency of its meaning in different languages (and even withn the same language) only proves that the no common ground yet. Everyone has his/her own reasons to define *junk food* according to the personal feeling what is good or bad and to personal preferences concerning food and, in general, acceptable/unacceptable eating.​


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> В современной России у большинства людей не принято съедать все без остатка, а искомого эквивалента нет. Как быть? Может, ну его совсем?


Сразу видно, что написано задолго до кризиса 


Holy Dinah said:


> Хотя я не русская, я тоже хочу предложить вариант. (Надеюсь, что это не наглость.) Так как термин junk food--неологизм, может быть именно такой же состоял бы лучший перевод? Не знаю, годится ли слово или нет, но как-то я хочу сказать что самая сердцевина junk food (т.е. чипсы, лимонады, шоколадные батончики), это--"ерунда" кулинарного мира. Если ерунда могла бы быть едой, она была бы junk food. Поэтому, мой кандидат-неологизм--"едунда".


Я тоже до прочтения этой ветки для себя различал, что сникерсы, твиксы и чипсы – это junk food, в то время как гамбургеры и что там ещё есть в Макдональсе – это fast food.
 Не обратил внимание, предложил ли кто-нибудь «питаться всякой дрянью». Достаточно «размыто», чтобы удовлетворить всем параметрам (калорийность, неприемлемость, стыдливость канадских менеджеров  ) Вот только звучит немного грубовато. Насколько я понимаю, английский термин достаточно нейтрален.


----------



## Voleala

q-cumber said:


> Я ещё иногда говорю "мусорная еда", когда речь идёт о продукции МД и иже с ними...



На запрос "мусорная еда" яндекс дает 2 млн. ссылок. Этот термин уже фигурирует в кулинарных и пищевых словарях. Есть статьи рассказывающие о его появлении и значении. Как синоним указывается "сорная еда", но "мусорная" всё же на первом месте. В качестве антонима указывается "здоровая еда".

Короче, я за "мусорную еду".


----------



## Voleala

С сайта Российской Газеты:
"Также в своем докладе Онищенко коснулся темы питания школьников. Он отметил, что в этом году Роспотребнадзор пересмотрел санитарные требования к питанию. _"Теперь из рациона школьников полностью изъята так называемая *мусорная еда* - сникерсы, чипсы, кока-кола и жвачки, - пояснил Главный государственный санитарный врач. - Только здоровая пища, а в ряде регионов страны - регулярное горячее питание"._


----------



## Saluton

Я бы всё это назвал *фаст-фуд* на самом деле, включая чипсы и шоколадные батончики. Из всего предложенного мне понравилось только *непотребная еда.*


----------



## learnerr

Kolan said:


> Пример *junk food*, который представлен не только в общепите быстрого обслуживания - это совершенно доброкачественные продукты питания, которыми завалены сети продуктовых магазинов. Не вторичные, разумеется. Весьма красноречивый пример - Kraft Dinner (коробка рожек, которые надо варить, с пакетиком сухой смеси для приготовления заправки со вкусом сыра). Он присутствует практически во всех сухпайках, выдаваемых из food banks населению за чертой бедности. Несколько раз я слышал здесь выражение: cuire ton Kraft Dinner dans l'eau froide (cooking your Kraft Dinner in cold water), означающее крайнюю степень бедности и запущения личности на дне общества.
> 
> Вот почему, пожалуй, *junk food* - это скорее, термин социального характера, отделяющий деклассированные элементы, потребляющие более-менее здоровый корм (а также доедающие в приютах дневные остатки из нелимитированных буфетов), от более успешных слоёв общества, имеющих возможность выбирать более престижную пищу.


«Случайная пища».
«Все люди как люди, а он всякой случайной едой пронимается [в "Копеечке" колбасу покупает, в "Пятёрочке" покупает сыр]».
Хотя, конечно, звучит несколько странно.


----------

